# Solicitor - not carrring out instructions



## Paddylast (22 Nov 2006)

I have an ongoing problem with an auctioneer whom i engaged to sell my mother's house about 2 yrs ago. Without going into all the details (its very complicated), the house was not sold and I took it off the market for a few months before passing it to another auctioneer. Suffice to say a money issue is still outstanding with the first auctioneer and I have been requesting my solicitor who conducted the sale, to write to him requesting refund of this money. My solicitor keeps promising to do so but has never done it. This is going on since August 2005. I ring every week, I visit his office and he promises to write the letter each time but never does. He doesn't answer phone messages left on his machine. 

My question is am I entiled to request  my file with all the details of the case from this solicitor in order to  have another solicitor act on my behalf? I have to do something as this is just a joke at this stage.


----------



## Gordanus (24 Nov 2006)

Can't you complaiin to the Law Society?  althought I don't know if it does any good.


----------



## money man (24 Nov 2006)

Go on rate my solicitor.ie its an eye opener!! or crooked lawyer.com think its a similar site


----------



## momomo (24 Nov 2006)

money man said:


> Go on rate my solicitor.ie its an eye opener!! or crooked lawyer.com think its a similar site


not after the court ruling yesterday!


----------



## mf1 (24 Nov 2006)

"My question is am I entiled to request my file with all the details of the case from this solicitor in order to have another solicitor act on my behalf?"

Yes. As I recall though from some of your earlier posts, this was quite a complicated situation.saga but the essence of it was that your solicitor did not want to do what you asked. Now, it would be better if they just came straight out and said that rather than ducking you the whole time. But, equally, if they won't do it you are entitled to either do it yourself or get someone else to do it. 

Why do you stick with this solicitor if you are so unhappy with them? 

mf


----------



## Paddylast (26 Nov 2006)

The only reason I stayed with him is that he knows and has documented the whole saga over the last 2 years. Also I was following his instructions as to how to deal with the situation so I thought it best that he sees it through to the end. However, knowing I can request the file from him, I won't waste any more time. If and when I get the file in my hand, I do intend to report him to the Law society although, as the earlier post by Gordanus says this may not be any good. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------

